# New York City And Jersey Shore



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Welcome 2012 Camping season!!!

Were heading out for a 10 day trip stopping in Hocking Hills Ohio area then on to NYC and the Jersey Shore. I was planning to go straight to Liberty Harbor RV Park just a few miles from NYC. Its nice and close but has no kid-friendly amenities but we would survive for a night or 2.

Then on to Ocean City, NJ or thereabouts. Any suggestions for this time of year? (next week) WOuld there e a nice place to go near the shore that we could drive to NYC and the NJ Shore attractions?

Any help would be great. We are making this trip a 1 day at a time trip and see where the road leads us.


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

Sounds like a fun trip!

This early in the year, not all the NJ Shore campgrounds are open yet, and some are only open on weekends. Here's one suggestion - Whipporwill Campground (I'm pretty sure they're open, but call). Not the biggest-rig friendly (roads are narrow w/trees), but we have seen DPs in there over the years (ask if they have 50 amp service, I'm not sure since we're still in a TT).

None of the campgrounds in the NJ shore area "look" all that great, primarily due to the topology of the area (sandy/dirt and sparse pine-like trees). However, Whipporwill has immaculate and newer bathhouses, and the staff and folks who frequent this place are nice to deal with (which keeps us coming back year after year). This campground is on Rt 9 (which parallels the Garden State Parkway). There are a lot more campgrounds in the immediate area on Rt 9 (and just off of it), but some have late April opening days (like Ocean View; Big Timber Lake, which would be perfect for you if you were there a little later in the Spring).

Whipporwill is super easy to get to, and the closest to Ocean City NJ beaches and the OC boardwalk. Wildwood NJ also has a larger boardwalk, but not the old-world charm of OC's, in my humble opinion.

CLICK

Definitely take a short drive to the Cay May Courthouse zoo (it's free and cute) for the kids. Also, Atlantic City has been cleaned up quite a bit too. It's about a 20-min to 1/2 hour drive from Ocean City. They have decent outlet shopping (and the casinos of course). There's a Rain Forest Cafe off the boardwalk (that might be fun for the kids - really cute atmosphere, but food can be pricey). It's at: 2201 Boardwalk, Atlantic City, NJ 08401. (609) 345-5757

Good luck and let me know if I can help any more!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks for the info. Today I talked to folks at Whipporwill and Shady Pines in Cape May. Both will allow early season camping. We are going to head to NYC for 2 days and then on to the shore for a few days. ill let you know how it turns out.

Thanks again!


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

Glad to help! (Again, none of these places to stay down the whole shoreline are all that fabulous-looking, but don't worry. They are just older-style campgrounds. It's also pretty early in the season around here, so none will be crowded at all.)

Ocean City, NJ is like a little island. To get to the Ocean City Boardwalk from Whipporwill (it's REALLY simple), you'll actually go over the 34th street bridge to get there. Then, you'll want to generally just head to the left. The "center" or main-drag of the Boardwalk is around 9th street (there is also a 9th street bridge). In peak season, you can ride bikes on the boardwalk until around 12noon, which the kids enjoy. They also have bikes and pedal-surreys for rent just off the boardwalk, too. Wonderland Pier is at the very beginning of the boardwalk with rids/games for the kids. There are some movie theaters on the Boardwalk too.

If you're also going to the Cape May area, there's a Cape May Lewes ferry (we actually take the trailer on it when we head to Ocean City Maryland). Fun little trip and there is outlet shopping and some cute shore-like places to eat not too far from the ferry on the Delaware side. You can stay inside or outside on the ferry, depending on the weather, too. Just a thought if you are looking for more to do, especially if the weather isn't all that great.

My link

BTW -- If you get back this way again, you'll have to hit one of the Dover races! Lots of fun!


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

The Cape May area is one of my favorite places.

Cape May for it's scenic downtown and iconic lighthouse. The some of the mansions along the Atlantic shore just across from the beach are impressive - some are even open to look at, since they're B&B's and hotels.

And if you've got some time, we enjoyed the ferry from Cape May to Lewes, Delaware is a fun trip. We took our OB on it. Here's our *story.*


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

We have a family house in Sea Isle - just below Ocean City - so we do not camp "down the shore"..... but i hear good things about ocean view ....behind sea isle....and i think its tall pines down behind avalon.... on the way to cape may.....

You should check out some of the large homes on the dunes 9 private beaches - between avalon and stone harbor......literally 20/30 million and up places......... The Utz potato chip family had one down there that is Saaaaweeeet.....

For some nice shopping stone harbor has a very nice shopping street - i assume you will be towing a vehicle behind for excursions......

Cape may zoo is free and a really neat zoo ........... most of ti is elevated on a deck type path........

Your girls would love to get the Cape May diamonds............ a stone/shell that thy basically pan sand fro at the waters edge......... Look it up - there is a special spot for it and the kids would like.........

I am not sure what all is open yet on OC board walk - but OC board walk is very family friendly............... Wildwood has a large board walk ........ but it has always been more carnival and a lot less family oriented than OC - IMHO

Safe Travels!!!!!

Clarke


----------

